# If you could only have 1 mod and juice



## Silver (20/5/18)

If you could only have *one mod *(or device) and *one juice *- what would it be?

I know it's tough and not realistic - but what would you choose?

Could you even make the choice? 
Could you last with just one mod and one juice?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

Mod - Reo with RM2
Juice - Blackbird plus menthol

I think I could survive just on that. Would be painful being limited to MTL - but I think I could do it.
I would choose that mod because it delivers all the time - with no fuss - and it's rock solid.

I love the juice and while it would be seriously limiting not having my fruity menthols, I think if I had to just have one juice, it would have to be a strong tobacco. That is what I crave a lot of the time.

That was painful - but is what it is

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zebeebee (20/5/18)

This is hard. Let me think a moment. Its gonna have to be a one fits all situations device and atty. Juice I would have to say will be a fruity one as I can generally vape longer without getting fed up. I think I'll DIY a Lemon Lime juice.

Device oh this is hard. Smok procolor 220 with the big baby beast. Or the releaux rx200 with an Ijoy Limitless RDTA. No man @Silver you're hurting my brain! I give up. 

Now I have to look up new mods to buy again lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zebeebee (20/5/18)

Silver said:


> Mod - Reo with RM2
> Juice - Blackbird plus menthol
> 
> I think I could survive just on that. Would be painful being limited to MTL - but I think I could do it.
> ...


I don't have a REO but I'd have to agree, they are awesome devices and as you said rock solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (20/5/18)

I could survive with a BB (Exocet) + XXX without much hassle.
I'll miss the Dvarw but the BB still wins in terms of portability.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/5/18)

Mmmm
That's hard!

Mod, if regulated, dna250 c, probably my Paranormal. With Recoil Rebel on top. 

Juice, P-Ry4u by Wayne Walker. 

If the world is not perfect, and my regulated will die eventually, I'd have to go HHA KO mech.

Surprisingly, that was easier than I thought. 
As long as @smilelykumeenit has endless wire to make me coils, I'll survive the vapie-apocalypse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

Zebeebee said:


> This is hard. Let me think a moment. Its gonna have to be a one fits all situations device and atty. Juice I would have to say will be a fruity one as I can generally vape longer without getting fed up. I think I'll DIY a Lemon Lime juice.
> 
> Device oh this is hard. Smok procolor 220 with the big baby beast. Or the releaux rx200 with an Ijoy Limitless RDTA. No man @Silver you're hurting my brain! I give up.
> 
> Now I have to look up new mods to buy again lol



Agreed @Zebeebee - this is a very difficult thing for the brain. 
Especially for enthusiast vapers like us here - who have many devices - and one for each time of day or each juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Mmmm
> That's hard!
> 
> Mod, if regulated, dna250 c, probably my Paranormal. With Recoil Rebel on top.
> ...



You know your vape gear @GerritVisagie !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

There's something psychologically very painful about this question.

It relates to the "saying goodbye" to all the other vape gear and juices.

As much as I have made my choice (after thinking about this quite deeply) it still pains me to think I would never have my BB in my back pocket or my little Evod by my side wherever I go. The thought is just too dreadful. Thank heavens this is just a mental exercise.... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

TheV said:


> I could survive with a BB (Exocet) + XXX without much hassle.
> I'll miss the Dvarw but the BB still wins in terms of portability.



I hear you @TheV - it was a tough call for me - BB versus the Reo
Man its painful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee (20/5/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Zebeebee - this is a very difficult thing for the brain.
> Especially for enthusiast vapers like us here - who have many devices - and one for each time of day or each juice!


LOL Agreed. My sister once asked me how many vapes I need and my answer was simple. As soon as I have enough batteries and vapes to go through a whole month without charging once. 

I have the knack of switching devices from getting home at 5 in the afternoon till bed at least 3 times. Sometimes its just whatever is the closest. My wife has also looked at me with amazement asking didn't you use the other one earlier. 

Also because I don't normally take drippers during the day as I work on the road I usually have some tank setup laying around and grab and go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/5/18)

Since I know what it is like not to be able to afford so many mods and juices, the choice is easier for me.

My trusty Smoant Cylon

My diy peppermint crisp clone.

Done. That was easy... Lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD (20/5/18)

Reo Grand SL & O16 combo with VM4

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

Zebeebee said:


> As soon as I have enough batteries and vapes to go through a whole month without charging once.



That is a great concept! 

I am similar to you. I always have about 3-5 vapes on the go. I am lazy with pitstops so I will usually sweat those wicks till they are tired. I like having various devices and flavours on tap at all times. I think it would be brutally painful for me to only use one device and juice. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Zebeebee (20/5/18)

Silver said:


> That is a great concept!
> 
> I am similar to you. I always have about 3-5 vapes on the go. I am lazy with pitstops so I will usually sweat those wicks till they are tired. I like having various devices and flavours on tap at all times. I think it would be brutally painful for me to only use one device and juice. Lol.


Agreed!


----------



## Raindance (20/5/18)

Tough question indeed. Mechanical squonk mod is a given, but which one? Given it some though and despite it not being anything special, it would be the Coppervape squonk. The atty would be the recurve, I am considering it for all my squonks in any case.

Juice, also not easy to decide on, actually the hardest decision of the lot. Because how long can one vape just one juice. I would say a fruity one with the option to add menthol or not and vary the nic level. 

That's it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/5/18)

Silver said:


> You know your vape gear @GerritVisagie !



Why thank you. I'm flattered, but I think my choices are based purely on what's keeps me going. 
Not so much "the best stuff I've ever touched"
Now, if I didn't have to pay for the juice, this would become so much harder. 
Good Boy
Calamity Jane
Devils breath 
Ripe vapes VCT

Ahh... Can open, worms everywhere!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (20/5/18)

DoubleD said:


> Reo Grand SL & O16 combo with VM4



That OL16 haunted me in my choice @DoubleD 
Restricted lung OL16 with oodles of flavour - versus steam train throat hit MTL on RM2
The choice was painful.

The other interesting thing about this is imagining what it would actually be like with just the one choice you have made. Suddenly the other atties you've "said goodbye" to become so appealing. 

Mind you, I think I need to go look for the OL16 now.... hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/5/18)

Now look what you've done....







Now I'll be building and polishing till the morning hours... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## craigb (20/5/18)

Well if we're talking desert island or semi apocalyptic only 1 mod and 1 juice... The juice is easy for me. Plain 70/30 base.

Seeing as no flavors are involved we just need to consider nicotine delivery. Probably a solid, dependable mech with a functional MTL would be sufficient.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (20/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Tough question indeed. Mechanical squonk mod is a given, but which one? Given it some though and despite it not being anything special, it would be the Coppervape squonk. The atty would be the recurve, I am considering it for all my squonks in any case.
> 
> Juice, also not easy to decide on, actually the hardest decision of the lot. Because how long can one vape just one juice. I would say a fruity one with the option to add menthol or not and vary the nic level.
> 
> ...


When I started typing the above there was only one response to the thread. Reading the others now the similarity in approach is striking.

For me not choosing one of my REO's was heartbreaking. Thing is they are my "Desert" devices and dedicated to tobacco and fruity menthol juices. As are the atties I use on them, the OL16 and McFly. Sad to say but they are great for an occasional fling but not marriage material. Sadly. A bit like dating a stripper. Huge fun but you do not want your friends to find out.

Juice, well fruit because there is still an option of a bit of variety by adding some menthol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/18)

I have so many devices that get used daily, I have my favourites but one stands out from the rest. As far as the device is concerned my choice is easy, a single battery mech squonker that I can’t mention here, @Raindance is on the right track, but mine has a dual coil deceased creature on it. I am confident that a device like this will last considerably longer than any of the electronic mods out there.

The hard decision is the juice, it would be really tough to settle on just one but I have a fruity mix that I always seem to gravitate towards that I’d probably manage to survive on until my time is up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/5/18)

TheV said:


> I could survive with a BB (Exocet) + XXX without much hassle.
> I'll miss the Dvarw but the BB still wins in terms of portability.



I could live with that too, but Red Pill 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/18)

The mod is easy - the iJust 3. 
The juice - I would choose @BumbleBee's Machete, but as @Silver said, it's not an easy decision and it would be awful not to have my other favourites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/5/18)

Interesting thread, @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/5/18)

Without even a thought, Aspire breeze and elements nic salt honey roasted tobacco.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (21/5/18)

I'll stick to the "one more" range.

"One more" mod
"One more" juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (21/5/18)

But if I had to choose it will be my BB with exocet.

Menthol in XXX get a bit strong over time (or it might just be me) so I will stick to @Rude Rudi 's Icee Lychee. It's been in my rotation since the recipe got released. Was thinking of just making a oneshot of it to make mixing slightly easier.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (21/5/18)

Device: I'm torn between my Broadside plus Recoil Rebel RDA or Bolt plus Drop RDA.

Juice: Strawberry Jam Monster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chilli (21/5/18)

Simple for me
Mod: RSQ
Juice: Dinner Lady (Lemon)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (21/5/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you @TheV - it was a tough call for me - BB versus the Reo
> Man its painful


Luckily I've not had the pleasure of owning a Reo so the decision was quite a lot easier for me... but I can understand the appeal of such a bulletproof device if you could only have 1 (have 1 that will just keep working until the end of time!).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/5/18)

Silver said:


> If you could only have *one mod *(or device) and *one juice *- what would it be?
> 
> I know it's tough and not realistic - but what would you choose?
> 
> ...



I am not gonna part take in this as it would be impossible for me to choose just 1 mod and just 1 juice. 

All my setups have a purpose and a place in my daily routine. 

Good luck @Silver with getting me to choose just one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/18)

antonherbst said:


> I am not gonna part take in this as it would be impossible for me to choose just 1 mod and just 1 juice.
> 
> All my setups have a purpose and a place in my daily routine.
> 
> Good luck @Silver with getting me to choose just one.



Fair enough @antonherbst 
I am in the same camp as you
Choosing just one was an incredibly difficult and gruelling task!
Painful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (21/5/18)

I would never survive with just one setup. I've sat typing, erasing, and re-typing this reply like 7 times.

But if I absolutely had to choose the final decision would be the Pride75/Dvarw combo, just because it does wonderful things for the flavour of my chosen juice.

The juice choice is easy, Five Points Smoothy all the way. Can't get enough of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/5/18)

Silver said:


> Fair enough @antonherbst
> I am in the same camp as you
> Choosing just one was an incredibly difficult and gruelling task!
> Painful



@Silver - don’t tell anyone, but this was an easy decision for me - I’m going to cheat anyway and sneak all my gear in 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Silver - don’t tell anyone, but this was an easy decision for me - I’m going to cheat anyway and sneak all my gear in
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



To be expected for a nigerian national.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/5/18)

Silver said:


> Fair enough @antonherbst
> I am in the same camp as you
> Choosing just one was an incredibly difficult and gruelling task!
> Painful


If i had to it would be my gloom and flave combo with peach pie juice. Bit heck no please dont let it get to that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (21/5/18)

Reo Grand with OL16
DIY Dry Lemon (which reminds me I have to update that Index)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (21/5/18)

I have one mod that I use. Driptech TS with Dead Rabbit atty
One juice......my own DIY that is awesome 

I don't get vaper's tongue anymore.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (21/5/18)

BB + Redpill. For me this remains Vape Nirvana


----------



## Jengz (21/5/18)

For me it’s a no brainer as most know, Gusto Mini with my key lime cookie element ns20 pods. 

If I don’t have this setup on me I feel uneasy and afraid

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dietz (21/5/18)

This is a Very difficult one for me as I have not found what works for me yet, Not in Mod, tanks or Juice.

But I think what I would like is a Mod with a good chip that feels Comfortable
Tank is difficult as I dont mix all my juices at the same nic, So A tank for Dripping and a MTL
Juice Is very difficult, but it would be a rotation on a tobacco for the high nic and fruit for low nic

If I could choose any, it would be (I dont own any of these, but would like to)
Mod: Robs Epsilon with DNA75c
Tank: Siren 2/Ares MTL, Recurve RDA
Juice: Tobacco (still finding it) and right now it would be a remix based on RudeRudi's Icee Orange.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (21/5/18)

Right now it would be any mod with a Vaporesso NRG Tank CCell 0,5ohm coil (the flav of this commercial coil is insane) and then VCT by Ripe Vapes of course. The combo of CCell and VCT cannot be beaten in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/18)

For me it has to be the Reo with the Nuppin. 
For the juice, I'd get used to anything if need be but a good tobacco ftw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (21/5/18)

I'm mostly with @Alex on this one! Reo with a Nuppin, but Red Pill all the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (21/5/18)

GBox 200W for power and battery life with a Hadaly for flavor.
Juice : DIY Strawberry & marshmallow Twinkie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (21/5/18)

This is evil @Silver lol.

I'll be getting some more gear + juices next week, so I'll wait for that to come in before trying to decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/5/18)

Easy enough, my daily driver at the mo is the Pulse 80W with SXK Hadaly and Oak aged Miss Daisy...
but if we're talking tramping through the jungle - boat up the river Apocalypse Now scenario, then I'd swop the Pulse for an 18650 Mushroom mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/5/18)

Krönig Squonker , Ol16, Bora Bora 12mg, and some Sony VTC5a batteries .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Apollo (21/5/18)

Also an easy decision for me...
for ease of use I will stay away from a certain dual coil dead creature and go with the Reload RTA on top of the Drag (because it will actually last forever) with some Cosmic Fog Chewberry in there somewhere...
That should set me for life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/18)

Reo with OL16 and Rodeo from @method1 , truly a match that will last for a long time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (21/5/18)

Difficult one to cater for all scenarios but ...

Reo Grand SL + Berserker MTL RDA + Good Boy would keep me tied over .... plus I'd raid most liquor stores for the best whiskey and well at least I'll be drunk most of the time and happy with my MTL setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/5/18)

I'm going old school - 

Mod
Noisy Cricket V2 with OG Goon - reliable, dependable, hardy, classic - they just work - all the time...

Juice
Cardinal by fear - no questions asked. I will never tire of this juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (21/5/18)

Daniel said:


> Difficult one to cater for all scenarios but ...
> 
> Reo Grand SL + Berserker MTL RDA + Good Boy would keep me tied over .... plus I'd raid most liquor stores for the best whiskey and well at least I'll be drunk most of the time and happy with my MTL setup


Ardbeg or Laphroaig?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (21/5/18)

Andre said:


> Ardberg or Laphroaig?



Neither , 
*Jameson - 18 Year FTW *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (21/5/18)

Daniel said:


> Neither ,
> *Jameson - 18 Year FTW *


Whisky aka beer concentrate. Just add sodawater and supersweet (Cap) to taste. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Daniel (21/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Whisky aka beer concentrate. Just add sodawater and supersweet (Cap) to taste. Lol
> 
> Regards



Nee SIES! That type of whisky is enjoyed neat , maybe one block of ice that's it ..... 
Lemme guess you one of those sacrilegious ppl that drink whisky and Coke

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft (21/5/18)

A 24mm mech with an OG Goon for sure. 

Now for juice... That's a difficult one. 

Either Frost by Element or Melon Head by Mr Good Vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/18)

Daniel said:


> Nee SIES! That type of whisky is enjoyed neat , maybe one block of ice that's it .....
> Lemme guess you one of those sacrilegious ppl that drink whisky and Coke


Ask @SmokeyJoe , we have culture on the West Rand, it grows on the meatloaf in the fridge, also, Four Cousind in a 1.5l bottle in a screw top is higher class than a papsak, and whiskey should always be had with some ice, and maybe soda if needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## craigb (21/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Ask @SmokeyJoe , we have culture on the West Rand, it grows on the meatloaf in the fridge, also, Four Cousind in a 1.5l bottle in a screw top is higher class than a papsak, and whiskey should always be had with some ice, and maybe soda if needed.


In the east rand we only use soda if the coke is finished.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (21/5/18)

Very interesting posts on this thread
Its great to read about the mods and juices that you would depend on

Keep em coming...


----------



## Daniel (21/5/18)

Silver said:


> Very interesting posts on this thread
> Its great to read about the mods and juices that you would depend on
> 
> Keep em coming...


Not that it's a competition but I have it at 5 Reos so far...the OG mech squonker 

But yes very interesting to read everyone's trend of thought albeit a struggle....

P.S the Dvarw was a real contender but that meant having to go regulated which has its challenges with electronics the mod will fail eventually.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (21/5/18)

Quite easy for me, this is what I use 75% of the time.

"Wide body" Skyline clone.
Pico.
Scream.



Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (21/5/18)

Hmmmmmmm
Would have to go with my vgod pro mech 2 with my drop rda.Mech would be less likely to fail.And the drop is an awesome flavour rda.
Juice would have to be snowman on ice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (21/5/18)

craigb said:


> Some interesting replies here...
> 
> I'd like to draw a concl
> 
> In the east rand we only use soda if the coke is finished.


 

In Benoni we drink Whisky like a Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/18)

Alex said:


> In Benoni we drink Whisky like a Sir



Dam, that was amazing! Nothing beats a good single malt. Laphroaig 10 year old single malt, absolutely amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/5/18)

Alex said:


> In Benoni we drink Whisky like a Sir



You throw it over your shoulder and blow a cracker outta your bum?
Strange.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (21/5/18)

Alex said:


> In Benoni we drink Whisky like a Sir



What a scottsman!!

this is the SA version of a wine tasting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (21/5/18)

Alex said:


> In Benoni we drink Whisky like a Sir




Don't lie @Alex . In Benoni you drink whiskey with coke. And only if the Brandy is finished.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex (21/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Don't lie @Alex . In Benoni you drink whiskey with coke.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neal (21/5/18)

If I had to choose one it would be one of everything that the boss @Rob Fisher already owns.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

@Dietz Scotsman... 

Dinnae fash yerself...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Troy Campbell (26/1/20)

For me it would be my hex with my recoil rebel and toffee custard flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/20)

Stratum Sub Mariner, Dvarw DL and Red Pill.


----------



## zadiac (26/1/20)

21700 Rebel Mod Squonker (on its way)
Dead Rabbit RDA
Red Pill

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/1/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Without even a thought, Aspire breeze and elements nic salt honey roasted tobacco.


wow, reading this old post has brought back my craving for "honey roasted tobacco"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (26/1/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> wow, reading this old post has brought back my craving for "honey roasted tobacco"


Ooomf how i miss this juice oh so much! Im off nic salts! The element mtl is great but no HRT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

